# "Nevões são raros"



## Dan (4 Dez 2008 às 18:26)

> *Governo entende que plano de emergência para mau tempo é adequado*
> 
> 
> O secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, José Medeiros, considerou hoje que os planos de emergência distritais que existem estão adequados à baixa frequência de nevões em Portugal





> José Medeiros falava à margem da cerimónia de entrega de uma moto para neve ao Grupo de Montanha da GNR da Covilhã, estacionado na Torre, Serra da Estrela - elevando para seis o número daqueles veículos disponíveis na zona.
> 
> Desde sexta-feira, a queda de neve bloqueou várias estradas, isolou e dificultou o acesso a diversas localidades no Norte do país.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

*Nevões são raros*

O pessoal só se lembra de Santa Bárbara quando troveja 

Se calhar era melhor criar uns planozitos a nível nacional não ?? é só uma sugestão, vá se lá saber o que este malacioso aquecimento global nos reserva, não vá cair um nevão de proporções bíblicas e nós aqui assim assim :assobio: sem planos adequados.


----------



## Hazores (4 Dez 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Nevões são raros*



Mário Barros disse:


> O pessoal só se lembra de Santa Bárbara quando troveja
> 
> .



olha lá eu moro em santa bárbara, portanto lembro me dela todos os dias


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Dez 2008 às 21:34)

*Re: Nevões são raros*



Hazores disse:


> olha lá eu moro em santa bárbara, portanto lembro me dela todos os dias



E aí na montanha de Santa Barbara já alguma vez nevou?


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2008 às 00:11)

Penso que o caso mais gritante de falta de meios é o IP4 que só possui um limpa-neves


----------



## iceworld (5 Dez 2008 às 00:43)

Este é um tema que me tem surgido com muita frequência, ainda mais agora depois de este nevão.
É certo que não somos um país onde ocorram grandes eventos de neve ou frio extremo mas a falta de meios é gritante. 
Tal como aqui foi dito pelo MSantos 1 limpa neves para toda a zona do IP4 leva a sempre que o evento seja mais intenso a estrada seja cortada. Ainda este fds passado vi na tv uma pessoa que precisou de assistência e os bombeiros tiveram que ir a pé e depois muito devagar com a ambulância. Tudo porque a ambulância todo o terreno esta avariada há mais de um ano.Imaginem que alguém de uma qualquer Gralheira por este pais necessitava de assistência? Como é vão prestar essa assistência?
Bem sei que são meios dispendiosos mas muitas vezes podem ter outra utilidade.
Os últimos 2 episódios de neve foram ao fds. Mas é uma questão de tempo até acontecer durante a semana.
E falo de acontecimentos "normais" porque mais tarde ou mais cedo seremos brindados com algo mais sério e prolongado.
Estes meios também estiveram indisponíveis ou foram muito insuficientes por exemplo no último grande fogo de Agosto 2005 ou nas cheias de Janeiro de 2001. Isto só para citar acontecimentos aqui na zona...


----------



## Hazores (5 Dez 2008 às 00:55)

*Re: Nevões são raros*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E aí na montanha de Santa Barbara já alguma vez nevou?



bem............

não sei se posso chamar neve, mas à uns 6 anos (não tenho a certeza da data, mas foi quando no pico a neve chegou à estrada) ao amanhecer metade da serra estava branca, durou foi muito pouco tempo quando foi por volta do meio dia já não aparecia nada, masna altura lembro me de terem falado que bem no cimo tinha nevado, o que tenho a certeza é que junto da minha casa ficou tudo branco durante aproximadadmente 1h mas foi de granizo.

ainda me lembro bem

tal disparate esse ano.


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2008 às 09:42)

Sobre este tema gostaria de deixar um breve comentário: alguns poderão acha-lo despropositado, outros podem considerar estúpido mas eu acho absolutamente "on-topic"

Portugal é um país onde os grandes sismos são raros...


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2008 às 10:36)

Na minha opinião, mais do que a falta de meios, o que existe é falta de bom senso e de coordenação entre as autoridades. Num país com um PIB como o nosso, não podemos exigir 3 limpa-neves em cada distrito... era bom, mas há coisas mais importantes.

Agora, se com os poucos meios que temos, se os conseguíssemos maximizar, já era muito bom. Neste passado fim de semana, desloquei-me de Bragança para Braga e regressei, sempre com os constrangimentos de ter a A7 e o IP4 cortados... Tive, por motivos inadiáveis, que efectuar as duas viagens, a bordo de um todo-o-terreno, que há muito possuo. As duas estradas que referi ficaram intransitáveis acima de tudo devido a uma série de camiões e de carros ligeiros sem correntes, que atascaram e bloquearam completamente as vias...

Se, ao primeiro nevão, a brigada de trânsito, ou os paineis informativos do IP4 e da A7, proibissem a circulação, em determinado troço, de carros pesados e de ligeiros sem correntes, as estradas não fechavam!!! Os limpa-neves passavam, os 4x4 passavam, os ligeiros com correntes passavam, as estradas ficam limpas mais rapidamente e a maior parte dos "curiosos" iam procurar a neve noutros caminhos! 


Em Espanha por mais do que uma vez vi placards electrónicos em determinados "puertos" a avisar que o transito era permitido "só com correntes"...



________


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2008 às 10:38)

MSantos disse:


> Penso que o caso mais gritante de falta de meios é o IP4 que só possui um limpa-neves





vitamos disse:


> Portugal é um país onde os grandes sismos são raros...



Bem, a verdade é que devemos estar preparados para tudo.

Não sei ao certo se será necessário um plano de emergência em caso de nevões.
Mas "gritante", como o *MSantos* o disse, é o IP4, itinerário principal que liga Trás-os-Montes ao resto do país, estar horas e horas cortado/condicionado devido à neve. E o IP4 não está a 2000m de altitude. Nem a 1500m.

Não sabia que o IP4 tinha apenas um limpa neves. Está então explicado o porquê dos problemas, sempre que a neve cai a cotas médias.

A A24 é outro caso. De Castro Daire norte a Bigorne, toda a autoestrada passa no alto das serras. Serras onde é normal nevar todos os anos. É uma auto-estrada recente, e recentemente não tem nevado. Mas é normal nevar todos os anos como disse. Portanto, será mais um troço a fazer parte das noticias de estradas cortadas sempre que nevar a cotas médias. 

E repare-se que não falo das Nacionais entre as aldeias, refiro-me apenas a estradas de grande fluxo.

Talvez aí fosse necessário um melhor e maior plano. E não é preciso gastar dinheiro em projectos ou simulações. Esse dinheiro investido em meia dúzia de limpa-neves, era o suficiente.


----------



## Vince (5 Dez 2008 às 10:49)

vitamos disse:


> Portugal é um país onde os grandes sismos são raros...





O problema é que a memória meteorológica dos políticos e decisores é ainda mais pequena que a da população. Está agora a fazer 11 anos em que vários temporais de Inverno se prolongaram de Dezembro até Janeiro (culminando com o grande nevão de Janeiro de 1997) que trouxeram situações muito complicadas aos distritos de Bragança, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Vila Real. Neve, frio e gelo, populações isoladas, escolas fechadas durante semanas, desabamentos de telhados (como o do pavilhão Clube Académico de Bragança e de muita industria), etc.
Mesmo sendo raros, as suas consequências devem obviamente ser acauteladas.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, a verdade é que devemos estar preparados para tudo.
> 
> Não sei ao certo se será necessário um plano de emergência em caso de nevões.
> Mas "gritante", como o *MSantos* o disse, é o IP4, itinerário principal que liga Trás-os-Montes ao resto do país, estar horas e horas cortado/condicionado devido à neve. E o IP4 não está a 2000m de altitude. Nem a 1500m.
> ...



A A24 tem muitos Km do seu traçado acima dos 900m, quer no distrito de Viseu nas Serras de Montemuro/Bigorne, quer também no distrito de Vila Real nas Serras do Alvão/Padrela, é provavelmente a autoestrada mais alta do país. 
Na minha opinião uma via com a importancia da A24 e com as caracteristicas que tem, tem que ter meios para estar sempre transitavel.

Os nevões não são muito frequentes mas quando ocorrem não podem deixar o distrito de Bragança e muitos concelhos dos distritos de Vila Real e Viseu practicamente isolados...


----------



## trepkos (5 Dez 2008 às 14:02)

Verdade seja dita, Portugal não está preparado para nada. Falo aqui de Montemor, o eixo Montemor, Arraiolos, Évora é de elevada actividade sismica, temos tido sorte de serem apenas umas 'cocegas' mas se vêm um grande, ninguem está preparado para nada, grandes trovoadas, tempestades, ventos, até a raríssima neve por aqui, tudo causa o caos porque não há planos para nada, só há muitos planos para os incêndios e mesmo esses tenho dúvidas.

Como já aqui foi dito 'só se lembram de santa bárbara quando há trovoadas', depois é que se fazem os arranjinhos todos, dou-vos um grande exemplo, existe uma estrada que passa dentro do rio almansor e em todos os invernos aquilo enchia à séria, toda a gente o sabia, mas foi preciso morrer gente arrastada com os carros pela forte corrente para começarem a encerrar a estrada sempre que o caudal do Almansor sobe, para conluir apenas digo, Estamos em Portugal e basta.


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2008 às 19:40)

Bem os limpa-neves não podem ser assim tão caros. Observem bem um limpa-neves mais rudimentar aquilo não passa de uma pá à frente e um depósito de sal atrás. Aqui na vizinha Galiza na auto-estada das Rias Baixas existem pelos menos dois centros de limpa-neves cada um deles com vários limpa-neves que nestes últimos anos têm estado parados praticamente o ano inteiro. Além disso, existem acessórios (pá frontal + espalhador de sal) que são facilmente adaptados em veículos pesados e até ligeiros!  (http://www.saaq.gouv.qc.ca/publications/immatriculation/vehicle_c4445a.pdf) .


----------



## storm (5 Dez 2008 às 20:19)

As considerações do Governo são sempre um fartote de rir, enfim, as pessoas também deviam ter consciencia que se não estão preparadas para passar pela neve.não deviam seguir por esse mesmo caminho

E como o *Minho* referiu nem era preciso mesmo carro limpa-neves, um bom tractor agricola equipado com braços frontais e uma boa pá frontal fazia o trabalho, e com um adubador controlado electronicamente( só debita com o espaço defenido) o trabalho devia ficar igual.
Alias ja vi fotos de na Espanha andar tractor agricola a espalhar sal.


----------



## trepkos (5 Dez 2008 às 21:13)

storm disse:


> As considerações do Governo são sempre um fartote de rir, enfim, as pessoas também deviam ter consciencia que se não estão preparadas para passar pela neve.não deviam seguir por esse mesmo caminho
> 
> E como o *Minho* referiu nem era preciso mesmo carro limpa-neves, um bom tractor agricola equipado com braços frontais e uma boa pá frontal fazia o trabalho, e com um adubador controlado electronicamente( só debita com o espaço defenido) o trabalho devia ficar igual.
> Alias ja vi fotos de na Espanha andar tractor agricola a espalhar sal.



Em 2006 quando caiu a neve, andavam aqui na A6 e nas nacionais tractores a espalhar sal com sementeiras.


----------



## Fil (5 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

No distrito de Bragança acho que existem dois limpa-neves, um em Bragança e outro em Macedo de Cavaleiros, pelo menos foi o que ouvi. O problema é que não têm como missão limpar apenas o IP4 mas sim todas as estradas nacionais do distrito que ainda são bastantes, julgo que a C.M. de Bragança tem um para a própria cidade. No distrito de Vila Real é que existe mesmo apenas um para o distrito inteiro, estradas nacionais, IP4 e A24...  Nem precisa ser nevão, basta uma pequena nevada como a que ocorreu em Dezembro de 2007 para estes limpa-neves entrarem rapidamente em ruptura e haver cortes de estradas. Em Viseu, Braga ou Viana do Castelo ainda deve ser pior.

O limpa-neves de Bragança em acção que eu acho ser adaptado para a função:


----------



## iceworld (6 Dez 2008 às 00:06)

Minho disse:


> Bem os limpa-neves não podem ser assim tão caros. Observem bem um limpa-neves mais rudimentar aquilo não passa de uma pá à frente e um depósito de sal atrás. Aqui na vizinha Galiza na auto-estada das Rias Baixas existem pelos menos dois centros de limpa-neves cada um deles com vários limpa-neves que nestes últimos anos têm estado parados praticamente o ano inteiro. Além disso, existem acessórios (pá frontal + espalhador de sal) que são facilmente adaptados em veículos pesados e até ligeiros!  (http://www.saaq.gouv.qc.ca/publications/immatriculation/vehicle_c4445a.pdf) .



No vídeo do Vifra da neve na Gralheira aparece um tractor que limpa a neve com uma dessas pás adaptáveis.
Lá esta, os meios que não são necessários adquirir mas é preciso um plano para quando situações destas acontecem poderem ser resolvidas rapidamente.
Já apanhei fortes nevões em Espanhã e ainda antes de começar a nevar vê-se a polícia, protecção civil, bombeiros ou funcionários do estado a começar a prevenção. Também ai a informação a quem viaja é muita.


----------



## Iceberg (6 Dez 2008 às 18:46)

Interessante tópico este! 

Não podemos desejar ser como a Espanha, um país com um clima mais propício à ocorrência de nevões.

No entanto, nós por cá, com o IP4, a A24 e A7, temos potencial suficiente para ocorrerem situações complicadas.

E, principalmente, não se esqueçam que os últimos 20,30 anos não têm nada a ver com as décadas de 40,50 e 60.

Agora pensem no seguinte: imaginem que voltamos ao clima daquelas décadas, algo que pode perfeitamente acontecer. Com uma grande diferença: comparem as estradas que havia naqueles tempos e as grandes e inúmeras vias que agora existem, comparem a mobilidade que ocorria naqueles anos a a que ocorre agora, e comparem o número de veículos que então existiam e os que agora existem.

Estão a ver o cenário: nevões mais frequentes, gelos mais severos, com milhares de pessoas a transitar diariamente em muitas vias construídas a grande altitude.

É como o sismo de 1755, ou de 1909 em Baeavente, ou muitos outros grandes sismos que já ocorreram no passado em Portugal.

Um grande sismo voltará a acontecer, anos mais frios voltarão a ocorrer, é tudo inevitável. Só que as pessoas, como diz o Vince, esquecem-se, a memória é curta, e depois o pandemónio instala-se ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Dez 2008 às 11:28)

Bons dias malta...

Na minha opinião, Portugal é um misto climático que se pode considerar moderado em quase todos eventos meteorológicos... Segundo históricos já sofremos tempestades severas, sejam elas tropicais ou articas, pois deve-se também á latitude em que nos encontramos. Digo um misto , por isso mesmo a latitude, em que não é carne nem é peixe.

Se estamos preparados?? NÃO, pois tudo é muito cíclico, sendo a probabilidade de acomodação alta ao dia á dia. O povo português é um povo acomodado para tudo ate nos termos meteorológicos, porque parece que na mentalidade deste mesmo povo vem uma velha frase-so acontece aos outros- e enquanto isso permanecer irá faltar meios necessários ao combate/prevenção para cada situação (Limpa-neves, incêndios, cheias etc..).
Claro que esta aqui um ponto importante que é o facto de não controlar a mae natureza e para isso não nenhum meio que nos valha, mas se tivermos uns meios racionalizados e a contar com eventos mais extremo minimizar com certeza os seus impactos...

Em termos sísmicos, ai sim, somos um pais muito vulneravel devido á nossa 'cadeia tectónica' que é das mais elevadas do mundo embora ache que esteja um pouco adormecida.. mas ai não haverá meios que nos valem..nem aqui nem na China!!

Por tanto faço o meu apelo: Governantes:Prevenir é o melhor remédio!!


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2008 às 19:28)

> Depois no atraso na resposta dos meios ao nevão de há duas semanas, o que provocou o corte de várias estradas, o distrito de Bragança já preparou a resposta à lentidão verificada, e passou esta semana de dois para seis veículo limpa-neve.
> 
> O Governador Civil de Bragança, Jorge Gomes, admitiu ontem no final da reunião do Conselho Distrital de Segurança Rodoviária que há duas semanas a resposta ao nevão foi \"lenta\", porque os \"meios eram insuficientes\".
> 
> ...



Diário de Trás-os-Montes


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Afinal, e este inverno os nevões não foram tão raros.
Com confirmação oficial, Castro Laboreiro ficou inacessível por três ocasiões distintas. (30 Nov, 14 Dez e 27 de Dez).


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2009 às 12:21)

A sorte para muita dessa gente é não termos precipitação na próxima semana porque senão lá teriam de ir buscar muitas sementeiras para espalhar o sal por este pais fora


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2009 às 14:42)

miguel disse:


> A sorte para muita dessa gente é não termos precipitação na próxima semana porque senão lá teriam de ir buscar muitas sementeiras para espalhar o sal por este pais fora



Também se vai gastar muito sal neste episódio. A título de exemplo, na onda de frio de Janeiro de 2003, gastaram-se muitas dezenas de toneladas de sal só neste distrito. E também foi uma entrada seca de leste.


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

Retomando o tema dos limpa-neves, podemos ver nesta página como existem os componentes para comprar em separado com o objectivo de transformar um camião em limpa neves:

Depósitos + Espalhadores de Sal

Pás limpa-neves para adaptar a todo o tipo de viaturas

Em Espanha existem inclusivé coorporações de bombeiros que no inverno adaptam algum dos seus camiões para estes trabalhos. Depois há as fresadoras que essas sim devem ser material muito mais caro e que não se justifica cá em Portugal excepto na Serra da Estrela


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 19:04)

Foi um mau Inverno para proferir tal afirmação


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2009 às 22:49)

João Dias disse:


> Foi um mau Inverno para proferir tal afirmação






Mas é verdade normalmente são raros, mas este Inverno está a ser muito bom


----------



## Iceberg (9 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Nevões são raros ...

... mas, serão menos raros num futuro próximo ... ?

Afinal, não será este Aquecimento apenas uma antecâmara para um período mais frio ? A discussão continua ...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 16:54)

MSantos disse:


> > Desde anteontem que estão afectos ao IP4 dois novos limpa-neve com espalhadores de sal de grande tonelagem, propriedade da empresa que concessionou a construção da A4. A estes juntam-se mais dois veículos das Estradas de Portugal, um dos quais não estava operacional, e mais duas viaturas, uma dos Bombeiros de Bragança outra dos Bombeiros de Macedo de Cavaleiros.
> 
> 
> Diário de Trás-os-Montes




Foi muito má a resposta dada ao nevão de ontem. E eu que pensava que agora a Protecção Cívil já tinha meios suficientes para resolver rápidamente estas situações.

É impressionante que das 9 ás 10 a cidade tenha ficado práticamente bloqueda, até porque começou a nevar por volta das 7H. 
Como pode uma cidade habituada a estes nevões ficar semi-paralizada com 3/4 cm de neve.

Se em Bragança não à capacidade de resposta para estas situações quanto mais no Grande Porto...


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2009 às 19:10)

Mais uma coisa que deu para reparar neste episódio é que a técnica usada nos itinerários principais e auto-estradas foi encerra-los e chutar o trânsito para as estradas nacionais e municipais onde a responsabilidade assim passa para outros.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

Minho disse:


> Mais uma coisa que deu para reparar neste episódio é que a técnica usada nos itinerários principais e auto-estradas foi encerra-los e chutar o trânsito para as estradas nacionais e municipais onde a responsabilidade assim passa para outros.



Além de que muitas estradas nacionais municipais tornam-se bem mais perigosas do que os itinerários principais, em situações de neve e gelo ...


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Agora assumindo um tom mais sério na discussão: obviamente que situações como a desta fim de semana são raríssimas, e tem um período de retorno muito elevado (pelo menos nas últimas décadas). Mas não é preciso termos nevões a cota 0 ou perto disso para termos o caos nas redes rodoviárias nacionais.

É preciso não esquecer que nos últimos 10 anos temos assistido a poucos nevões, mesmo a cotas médias (assim a olho teremos tido 1 ou 2 por ano, quando certamente antes dos anos 90 teríamos uns bons 5 a 8 por ano, o que já sai um bocado da definição do raro). 

Agora a questão em minha opinião, que faz a grande diferença, é que foram criadas nos últimos anos um muito maior número de vias rodoviárias de grande importância regional e mesmo nacional, com troços entre os 800-1000m de altitude (nomeadamente A7, A24, A25, IP4, etc). E claro, basta nevar um pouco a cotas médias que fica o caos instalado.

E provavelmente este facto (a memória meteorológica das pessoas costuma ser curta) terá levado a algum "porreirismo" e a uma falta de planos de contingência para este tipo de situações, pensando que a pouca frequência de nevões iria continuar nos próximos tempos. E felizmente este Inverno parece querer contrariar a tendência dos últimos anos, o que a continuar assim poderá provocar mais complicações nos tempos próximos. 

Pelo que em minha opinião não se poderá crucificar totalmente quem fez este tipo de declarações, mas há que começar a pensar rapidamente em criar meios para tratarmos deste tipo de situações. É inconcebível que um troço duma auto-estrada esteja fechado quase 2 dias por cerca de 5 a 10cm de neve (falo da A4, troço de Penafiel-Amarante). Se assim fosse muitos troços de auto-estrada no Norte da Europa estariam fechados em metade do Inverno 

A sorte é que a neve ultimamente gosta de aparecer ao fim de semana , de outra forma não sei como reagiriam as pessoas de Amarante, Baião, Marco de Canaveses ou Vila Real, sem poder chegar aos seus locais de trabalho.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2009 às 09:11)

*Ironia*

Assim se vê como os políticos são de facto aldrabões...

Bastou um secretário de estado afirmar que em Portugal os _nevões eram pouco frequentes_, para desatar a nevar sem dó em todo o lado, até no litoral...   



________________


----------



## bilareal (15 Jan 2009 às 12:51)

Acho que o grande problema com os nevões prende-se com a falta de experiência na operação e coordenação dos meios, porque contrariamente ao que se diz eles existem.
Por exemplo, quando se fala da A24, efectivamente é uma auto-estrada de montanha com grande parte do traçado a desenvolver-se a cotas superiores a 600m, mas sabiam que eles têm 9 limpa neves? (sim nove!!!!!).
Por isso não é verdade que há apenas um limpa-neves no distrito de Vila Real.
Acresce também que as Estradas de Portugal tem um, a concessionária da auto-estrada transmontana tem também um, e há uma corporação de bombeiros também com um. Acham que há falta de meios?


----------



## GabKoost (19 Jan 2009 às 02:07)

A frase "Os Nevões são raros" é uma palermice que se deve à memória curta dos nossos dirigentes.

Pelo que me contam os antigos e atestam os factos registados, até à década de 70 os nevões não eram raros.

Falando da minha zona, os Concelhos de Braga e Guimarães, a Neve era presença assídua quase anual. Anos haviam onde ela caia várias vezes.

Ultimamente, a moda de passar o Natal de T-Shirt entorpeceu-nos o espírito e, como a urbanização e explosão do automóvel se deu neste espaço de tempo, estamos hoje completamente desamparados.

Quando os Invernos "normais" voltarem (exemplos da década de 40-50) quero ver o que dirão... Talvez dirão: O TEMPO ESTÁ LOUCO... quando na verdade estará finalmente normal...

Em 30 anos, zonas profundamente rurais tornaram-se (lamentavelmente) núcleos urbanos e podem advir factores complicados de resolver devido a isso..


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 16:27)

Um ano depois, os limpa-neves voltam a ser tema da actualidade:



> *O país que pára com o mau tempo tem apenas doze limpa-neves*
> 
> resposta "Vem uma pancada de neve e já não podemos sair de casa", diz Joana Sousa, uma enfermeira da Guarda que precisou de boleia dos bombeiros para chegar ao hospital onde trabalha. Em todo o interior do País há apenas 12 limpa-neves, ou máquinas similares para desbloquear as estradas, mas para o secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, Vasco Franco, os meios que existem são "suficientes" nos locais onde a queda de neve é habitual.
> 
> ...






> *Estradas de Portugal tem 16 limpa-neves*
> 
> Os nevões do fim-de-semana, com queda de neve pouco habitual a cotas inferiores aos 200 metros e estradas bloqueadas em várias regiões relançaram o debate nacional sobre a suficiência de meios, num país que não tem um histórico de fenómenos como este.
> 
> ...



 Associação de Técnicos Protecção Civil critica concessionárias de estradas
 DN Portugal


----------

